# Ударно-волновая терапия на ШОП



## Helena5 (23 Окт 2017)

Уважаемые врачи и знатоки.!
Имеется грыжа С4-С5 ШОп.Размер саггитальный 0,3 высота 0,7фронтально 1 см.Стеноз позвоночного канала до 10мм. Из жалоб -боли как таковой особо и нет.При пальпации есть ощущения.
Есть малый объём наклона в стороны,вперёд-назад.Выраженный мышечно-тонический синдром подзатылочных мышц,шум в затылке.Что интересно,при стрессе мышцы ещё больше подтягиваются,усиливая шум.
(Была ранее тема " Головокружения после манипуляций на шее")
Была пару дней назад на приёме у вертебролога.
Предложена УВТ на ШОП.
Есть опасения,кто-то на форумах делился нестерпимой болью во время процедуры,ухудшением положения вплоть до срочной операции.
Стоит ли пойти на эту процедуру.?Вопрос особенно к специалистам,практикующим УВТ 
Спасибо !

Добавлю-всё-таки это шейный отдел,Не поясничный


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Окт 2017)

Нестерпимой боли не может быть - сила регулируется врачом по боли.
Ухудшение вплоть до операции тем более, принцип действия такой, что движения в пораженном сегменте нет, а значит и ухудшения быть не может.
От вынужденной позы в момент выполнения процедуры и избыточной терпеливости, при неправильном инструктаже, или избыточного движения после процедуры, ещё можно предположить, но в этом не процедура виновата, а пациент недопонимающий и врач недообъяснивший.
Шум - это реакция органа слуха.
Аудиограмму сделали?


----------



## Helena5 (25 Окт 2017)

Большое спасибо ,доктор Ступин !

Аудиограмму делала-в пределах нормы.Но шум изматывающий в затылке ( звук лампового телевизора)
Проблема 3.5 года после хлыстовой травмы в ДТП. На шею тогда и внимания не обратили.Показалось ли,но вроде после посещения (года 2 назад) остеопата шум пропадал дня на 3.
Сейчас дискомфорт (как пощипывание) по центру подзатылочных бугров.(Артроз фасеточных суставов С2-7по МРТ шеи).
Назначен ксефокам с эуфиллином от грыжи,но ведь нет болей.Стоит ли проставлять НПВС.
 УВТ назначено 5-10 сеансов.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (25 Окт 2017)

Одно наличие грыжи МПД и шума в ушах не  требует никакого медикаментозного лечения и тем более УВТ. Это пустая трата времени и денег. 
А вот обращение мануальному терапевту, умеющему работать с мышцами, поможет восстановить нормальный тонус мышц шеи, устранить функциональные блоки в ПДС и избавиться от шума. 
Нет возможности попасть к такому врачу - курс массажа у грамотного массажиста, который работает аккуратно, без боли и синяков, без хиропрактических штучек.


----------



## Helena5 (25 Окт 2017)

Спасибо, Доктор @Владимир Воротынцев!

Я соглашусь с Вами на данном этапе. Лёгкое головокружение,иногда и ощутимое я почему-то связываю с напряжением подзатылочных мышц.Попытка найти грамотного была неудачной,за год после мануальных процедур- не восстановилась.Именно после них появился выраженный мышечно-тонический синдром. с головокружением,скачками давления .

Ещё раз благодарю докторов за внимание.
P.S. Можно ли говорить с уверенностью ,что при грыже ШОП не возбраняется мануальная терапия ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Окт 2017)

Мануальная терапию не делается на месте грыжи, она делается выше и ниже, что восстановить подвижность в здоровых, но временно не работающих позвонках, и делается для больных мышц, если все это есть.
Почитайте про синдром нижей косой мышцы головы
Аудиограмму покажите. Делали когда?


----------



## Helena5 (3 Ноя 2017)

Спасибо доктор Ступин! 
Аудиограмму найду и выложу.Врач говорила всё в пределах.Про синдром нижней косой прочту !
Вчера была в центре(просто конс-я),где обещают снять тригеры спины,воздействуя на именно точки,
не прибегая к массажув прямом понимании.
Всё внимание было на спину,вроде как всё связано.О шее вскользь.


----------

